# Declining Economy! Kansas.



## RWP45 (Aug 15, 2011)

It's now official. Seniors 65 to 74 yrs. of age are no longer recognized in Kansas as license free hunters or fisherman's.
"NEW FOR 2013: On January 1, 2013, Kansas residents age 65 - 74 will be required to have a hunting and/or fishing license. A reduced price lifetime combination hunting/fishing license or a half price annual fishing, annual hunting, or combination annual license will be available for purchase beginning Dec. 14, 2012".
Senior, resident, lifetime hunt & fish $42.50. (Not too bad if you're not over 71-yrs.of age.)
Senior, resident, hunt. $11.50 per yr. (as long as yearly resident license does not go up.)
Senior, resident, combination, hunt/fish. $20.50
75 yrs. of age Free (resident)
All in all the price is not steep, if you believe it will stay this way in today's economy. I will buy mine.
There is one thing I'd like to add: What is half of $ 38.50 (resident combination hunt/fish.) half of $20.50 resident hunt.
Know wonder they need help but I'm incline to think it may be in bookkeeping.
Proud to help out!


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

That's the (DC's) kings share!


----------



## RWP45 (Aug 15, 2011)

azpredator said:


> That's the (DC's) kings share!


How could I have over looked that. Lol


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

RWP45 said:


> How could I have over looked that. Lol


 from thinking to hard.


----------



## RWP45 (Aug 15, 2011)

azpredator said:


> from thinking to hard.


One thing our (DC's) king has a lack of.


----------



## Jonbnks (Jan 21, 2012)

I'm a Lifetime Hunt & Fish License holder for Kansas. Paperwork is on the way to add my lifetime Furbearer as well. They are saying that they changed the age restrictions so they could get more money from the Federal government.


----------



## RWP45 (Aug 15, 2011)

Jonbnks said:


> I'm a Lifetime Hunt & Fish License holder for Kansas. Paperwork is on the way to add my lifetime Furbearer as well. They are saying that they changed the age restrictions so they could get more money from the Federal government.


This is true. So much per licensee. I really don't mind paying. There is so much "free" that we pay for already. What I really find that is funny about this whole thing "lifetime". I'm 67 so that means my lifetime is only eight more years, according to Kansas. Hope I"m able to hunt after that. lol


----------



## knapper (Feb 5, 2010)

Just take each day one step at a time.


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

We have to pay yearly, no lifetime licenses here. The seniors get a discount and now disabled vets will be able to get them free starting next year. Our fees have not gone up in over ten years so I can't complain much about it. Sad part is alot of cutback's to our resources enforcement and restocking etc. is taking it's toll.


----------



## fr3db3ar (Aug 6, 2011)

I keep waiting for them to offer a lifetime here in Michigan again. Even though I don't care for living here much I don't think I'll be able to get the wife to move out of the state again. Hopefully I can convince her to retire a little further north.


----------



## Jonbnks (Jan 21, 2012)

You should both make the suggestion for lifetime licenses for Michigan. Who knows, it might actually happen one of these years if you give somebody the idea enough.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

RWP45 said:


> This is true. So much per licensee. I really don't mind paying. There is so much "free" that we pay for already. What I really find that is funny about this whole thing "lifetime". I'm 67 so that means my lifetime is only eight more years, according to Kansas. Hope I"m able to hunt after that. lol


 It says at 75 its Free!!


----------



## knapper (Feb 5, 2010)

Our free licensee kicks in at age 60.


----------



## Antlerz22 (Apr 18, 2011)

65 years old exempt from all licensing requirements here.


----------



## RWP45 (Aug 15, 2011)

hassell said:


> It says at 75 its Free!!


Yes, That's my point. Why would you call something a "life time" if there is a limit on it. Wish they would do that with taxes !! lol....


----------

